# Unique Wax for Auction - Children in Need



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from BearsWaxFactory

Hi all, the nice people at Car Chem have donated a bespoke wax to us and there other resellers which will be auctioned off this coming weekend for Children In Need.

It is rather special as it has four layer to it.

1= winter

2+3 = summer

4 = winter

So its a wax for all seasons and smells of refreshers. This really is special wax and we are told it won't be available for general sale.

Auction starts on our Facebook page at 4pm on 15/11/13 and will run until midnight on Sunday. Starting bid is only £5 and then increases with your bids in £2 (or more if you like) increments. All the money generated will go to Children in Need.

Winner will need to pay ourselves the winning amount which we will forwards to the Charity and supply us with delivery details to get your wax. Bids submitted after Midnight on Sunday won't count.

All you need to do is get over to our FB page and like us and then post your bid between Friday and Sunday.

www.facebook.com/bearswaxfactory

Any questions please ask and help us raise some money for a good cause!









[/URL]


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Can bids be placed by people NOT on facebook?


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

Sadly not on this one. Appreciate not everybody uses Facebook though so watch this space for something else we are working on in the near future....


----------



## Caracul (Oct 24, 2013)

Does that mean you're expected to get through the whole pot in a year? Must mean the durability isn't that great!


----------

